# اسرار البنات الكيميائية



## lovebjw (23 يوليو 2007)

أسرار البنات الكيميائية


 اسم العنصر: الـبـنـت


الخواص الفيزيائية:​1. يصل لدرجة الغليان لأتفه الأسباب.
2. يمكن أن يتجمد في أي وقت.
3. يذوب بسهولة عند معاملته بالشكل اللائق.
4. شديد المرارة إذا لم يستعمل بالطريقة الصحيحة.

الخواص الكيميائية:​1. عضو نشط جداً.
2. غير مستقر.
3. يملك حساسية قوية للذهب والفضة والبلاتين والأحجار الكريمة.
4. عنيف إذا ترك وحيداً.
5. قابل لامتصاص كمية هائلة من الطعام الدسم.
6. يتحول إلى اللون الأحمر عند وضعه بجانب عنصراً مشابهاً أكثر جمالاً.

الاستخدامات:​1. يتميز بصفات جمالية تؤهله لأن يصلح للزينة في أي مكان.
2. محفز مثالي للحصول على الثروة.
3. افضل العناصر المبددة للدخل التي عرفت حتى الآن.

تحذير:​قابل للانفجار إذا وضع في مأزق.


----------



## kamer14 (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*

ههههههههههههههههههههه ماشى


----------



## crazy_girl (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*

ههههههههههههههههه
دااحنا ده
ماشي ياعم
بس احنا كدة مركب مش عنصر
ماشي يامخاليط انتوا
وخد بالك منى ممكن انفجر فى وشك دلوقت حالا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسي على الموضوع المركب الجديد لانج ده


----------



## dr.sheko (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*

هههههههههههههههههه
حلو خالص بس ابقى
كمل الخواص السيكولوجيه
هتلاقي كلام كتييييييييييييير
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## dr.sheko (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*

هههههههههههههههههه
حلو خالص بس ابقى
كمل الخواص السيكولوجيه
هتلاقي كلام كتييييييييييييير
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*




kamer14 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه ماشى




شكر يا قمر على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## kajo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*

هههههههههههه

اعرفو نوعكم يا بنات


----------



## la Vierge Marie (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*

*انا شخصيا بافتخر اني بنت و اني كدة.
ميرسي يا بسوم على الموضوع الحلو زيك.*


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*




crazy_girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> دااحنا ده
> ماشي ياعم
> بس احنا كدة مركب مش عنصر
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
وميرسى على ردكى يا عنصر يا سكر انتى 
هههههههههه
وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*

حلو مين وزيه ايه بس
باسم الصبر طيب
هجمع حزب نساء العالم اتحدوا
وترجع ايام زمااااااااااان
نسيت ولا افكرك 
حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*




m.e.e قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> حلو خالص بس ابقى
> كمل الخواص السيكولوجيه
> هتلاقي كلام كتييييييييييييير
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



يا باشا خد بالك من نفسك 
طيب انا ومتعود الضرب بتاعهم 
لكن انت جديد ومش حمل بهدلة 
ههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا باشا على الرد ولو انت عندك حاجة هاتها واقولها 
وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*

حلو مين وزيه ايه بس
باسم الصبر طيب
هجمع حزب نساء العالم اتحدوا
وترجع ايام زمااااااااااان
نسيت ولا افكرك 
حااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر :ranting:


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*




kajo قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> اعرفو نوعكم يا بنات



مش راضين يا عم كاجو 
والمفروض ان كل واحدة تدخل تقولنا هى نوعها ايه 
لكن تقول ايه بقاة لاحياة لمن تنادى 
ههههههههههههه
شكر يا باشا على الموضوع وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*




la Vierge Marie قال:


> *انا شخصيا بافتخر اني بنت و اني كدة.
> ميرسي يا بسوم على الموضوع الحلو زيك.*



انتى احلى يا زوينة انتى يا مها 
ربنا يبارككى يا باشا ونورتى الموضوع يا جميل 
وشكر على الرد يا زوينة البنات انتى


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*




twety قال:


> حلو مين وزيه ايه بس
> باسم الصبر طيب
> هجمع حزب نساء العالم اتحدوا
> وترجع ايام زمااااااااااان
> ...



هههههههههههه
لا يا تويتى مين بس اللى يقدر يقول كدة هو احنا نقدر نعيش من غير السكرات البنويت بتوع المنتدى ربنا يخليهم لينا 
احنا بس كنا بنحاول نفهم البنت وبرضو مش فاهمين حد فاهم اى حاجة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا تويتى على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع وبلاش حكاية الاحزاب دى تانى عشان استاذ فريد مش فاضى اليومين دول 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## crazy_girl (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> وميرسى على ردكى يا عنصر يا سكر انتى
> هههههههههه
> وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع



ميرسي ياقمر انت على ذوقك الجميل
هههههههههههههههه
بس برضه السكر مش عنصر
هههههههههههههه


----------



## mira mor (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*

ماشى ياعم مقبوله بس نسيت تقول عنصر لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه صح


----------



## lovebjw (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*




crazy_girl قال:


> ميرسي ياقمر انت على ذوقك الجميل
> هههههههههههههههه
> بس برضه السكر مش عنصر
> هههههههههههههه



طيب خلاص بس السكر اكتر حاجة مسكرة فى الدنيا 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## merola (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*

_*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
موضوووووووووووووووع حلووووووووووووووووو اووووووووووووووووى 
بس على فكرة البنات مش حتسكت على موضوع الغليان دا *_​


----------



## lovebjw (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*




mira mor قال:


> ماشى ياعم مقبوله بس نسيت تقول عنصر لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه صح



طبعا محدش يقدر يقول غير كدة 
دول البنات دول ملايكة وهم اللى مدينا للحياة الطعم الحلو وهم اللى محلينا كل حاجة حد برضو يقدر يستغنى عنهم 
ههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا باشا على الرد وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع يا جميل


----------



## lovebjw (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*




merola قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوووووووووووووووع حلووووووووووووووووو اووووووووووووووووى
> بس على فكرة البنات مش حتسكت على موضوع الغليان دا *_​



هههههههه
هيولعو  فى 
هههههههههه
لا البنات زى السكر وملايكة ومش بيعملو حاجة وحشة 
مش صح يا ماريولا ولا انتى شايفة ان البنات مش ملايكة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ياباشا على الرد السكر دا وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا ماريولا وفينكى من زمان مختفية فترة ليه على القسم دا


----------



## sivo (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*

*هههههههههههههههه*
*لا بجد الموضوع حلو اول مرة اقراه *
*بس احترس النساء قادمون علشان مش عايز احزاب*
*هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lovebjw (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*




sivo قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *لا بجد الموضوع حلو اول مرة اقراه *
> *بس احترس النساء قادمون علشان مش عايز احزاب*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اللى عايز يجى يجى واللى عايز يروح يروح 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا باشا لردك ونورت الموضوع وربنا يباركك


----------



## girl of my lord (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*

بقي البنات كده
طيب ياريت تحلل الولاد 
ولا اقولك بلاش فضايح
ههههههههههههههه:t33:


----------



## lovebjw (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*




dolly قال:


> بقي البنات كده
> طيب ياريت تحلل الولاد
> ولا اقولك بلاش فضايح
> ههههههههههههههه:t33:



ههههههههههههه
ربنا يخليكى يا دولى ياللى مش بترضى اخواتكى الصغيرين يتفضحو 
ميرسى على الرد السكر وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## gift (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*

هههههههههههه


----------



## tina_tina (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة وعجابنى
ثانكس


----------



## lovebjw (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*



gift قال:


> هههههههههههه



:new4::new4::flowers::flowers:


----------



## lovebjw (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*




tina_tina قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة وعجابنى
> ثانكس



ميرسى للرد يا تينا ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا وربنا يبارككى


----------



## shamiran (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*

:99::99::99:ههههههه كلش حلو الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اسرار البنات الكيميائية*




shamiran قال:


> :99::99::99:ههههههه كلش حلو الموضوع



كلش حلو الرد 
ميرسى على الرد وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع وعلى فكرة انا مش فاهم كلمة كلش


----------



## yousteka (9 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه

حلوة قووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي

بس احنا كدة المفروض نحفظ في المعمل تحت طبقة من الهيدروكربونات السائلة

حتى لا ننفجر في عوامل الحرارة والرطوبة







​


----------

